# The Best Traits of All 9 Types



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

So, there is a companion thread floating around about "The Worst Traits of All 9 Types"; I thought I would cover the opposite! 

The name of the game is to post your favorite trait(s) about each of the nine Enneagram types: _*go!*_

*Type 1*: Moral conviction and integrity; I admire it.
*Type 2*: Willingness to go above and beyond the call of duty to be there for someone (or a cause).
*Type 3*: Boundless energy, and quick wit (fun, playful, verbal sparing partners).
*Type 4*: Ability to discuss and be comfortable with emotions.
*Type 5*: Quirky sense of humor.
*Type 6*: Loyalty; and can be fun to banter with.
*Type 7*: Fun! Always exciting, and really seize the day with me (real companions).
*Type 8*: Protective nature, and willingness to fight for the underdog.
*Type 9*: Calm energy (ability to calm me down); accepting nature. They always listen to my stories too!


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Sweet response to the Worst Traits topic


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

1-I don't know many by any means. There's only one that I'm pretty sure of, a 1w9 and he's very intellectual and thoughtful. Ethical, philosophical and politically correct.

2-My boss is a 2 and he goes waaay above and beyond what he is required. He brings people coffee, gives people rides to and from work when he is not even working that day, is super accommodating with the schedule and pretty much everything else...

3-Real go-getters, obviously. Always improving themselves which I find very admirable. They don't let anything get in the way of their goals. They are usually diplomatic.

4-Well they are self aware which I am definitely into. 

5-Rational and not easily offended I think. I like that. I like to be able to have a frank conversation with someone and not have to worry about them getting all pissy. Let's talk about the ISSUES and real ideas and concepts without me having to walk around on eggshells. Also, they are always willing to go deeper in conversation than most would have the patience for, and really think about what they are saying and what I am saying.

6-My favorites of all. Always there for you. A friend for life. Most trustworthy.

7-Fun, always down to party, not too emotional usually.

8-Direct. That is the only nice thing I have to say, but I really do appreciate that. I don't really like bullshit any more than eights do, but I'll put up with it to not be an asshole. They just go all the way with avoiding bullshit and I guess that is admirable.

9-Just the nicest people of all. And great listeners.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

I thought the "worst traits" thread was too negative, and then I saw this thread...which was started by a 7...and the other comment saying best traits is by a 7...and I was planning on commenting with my opinion of each type's best traits, and I'm also a 7...so I think I know what 7's best trait is.

*1* - 1s stand by what they believe in and tend to keep themselves and whoever they're working with organized and grounded. 
*2* - Forget all the stuff about pride for a second and admire the fact that 2s are out there doing good things for people without asking for much in return - just a little recognition, which we should be giving to anyone that kind anyway.
*3* - Motivation machines. 3s are the kind of people who set goals and actually follow through, which is something I deeply admire. A skill I wish I had.
*4* - Much more in touch with their inner worlds than any of the rest of us ever will be. Perhaps it's true that they know secrets about human nature that we never will.
*5* - Secretly hilarious, not-so-secretly also totally genius. They think things through and they'll tell you when they know they're right without shame. It's not an ego thing, it's a truth thing.
*6* - The strongest type in all of enneagram, IMO. They survive existential anxiety - true Gryffindors in that they are both brave and loyal. My buddies.
*7* - Always looking for the happier alternative. Always looking for the good in people, things, moments, opportunities. We bring light to dark situations.
*8* - Unwavering and resourceful. 8s do everything they do because they care about their people. They are some of the most "awake" people I know.
*9* - Some of the most gut-wrenching, beautiful art I've seen has come from 9s. Their brains are much deeper, darker, more colorful, more twisted than they'll ever show you. But that mystery is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@o0india0o

Good initiative!


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

justforthespark said:


> *9* - Some of the most gut-wrenching, beautiful art I've seen has come from 9s. Their brains are much deeper, darker, more colorful, more twisted than they'll ever show you. But that mystery is a beautiful thing.


Please tell this to the morons who write type Nine descriptions and make us sound like a bunch of dizzy dingbats.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Please tell this to the morons who write type Nine descriptions and make us sound like a bunch of dizzy dingbats.


I strongly agree. Nines are always the people I go to to bitch about life. And they always bitch back! For being positive outlook types, their outlook is often pervasively gloomy and fatalistic....I find them to be dark, often with an ironic sense of humor. And thank God--no one would ever hear my existential woes if there were no 9s.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

o0india0o said:


> So, there is a companion thread floating around about "The Worst Traits of All 9 Types"; I thought I would cover the opposite!
> The name of the game is to post your favorite trait(s) about each of the nine Enneagram types: go!


since this is clearly not a satire, I shall respond in earnest 



> *Type 1*: Moral conviction and integrity; I admire it.


good so far. 1 is one of my favorite types for this reason =)



> *Type 2*: Willingness to go above and beyond the call of duty to be there for someone (or a cause).


"beyond the call of duty" is not a phrase I would have used, but that's nitpicky. as much as I admire Naranjo, I have to admit that 2 is quite a bit more loyal than he paints them as



> *Type 3*: Boundless energy, and quick wit (fun, playful, verbal sparing partners).


this is more 7 or Sexual 2 than 3. most 3s, while action oriented, are a bit more dry, choose their battles carefully and lack the mental effervescence of 7s



> *Type 4*: Ability to discuss and be comfortable with emotions.


fair enough



> *Type 5*: Quirky sense of humor.


often (though, as with 3, I've found this applies most to 7s)



> *Type 6*: Loyalty; and can be fun to banter with.


in my experience, most 6s really aren't all that loyal unless they have a 1 fix. Sexual 6s in particular are some of the LEAST loyal people you will ever meet. if I had to pick a subtype, Self Preservation 6 is probably the most loyal (at least emotionally, though they might duck and hide to save their skin if a dangerous situation arises)



> *Type 7*: Fun! Always exciting, and really seize the day with me (real companions).


agreed



> *Type 8*: Protective nature, and willingness to fight for the underdog.


if the underdog is
a) a child
b) family/close friends
or 
c) genuinely trying to fight their way to the top
8s respect a fighting spirit, and generally won't waste much energy on someone who doesn't have one



> *Type 9*: Calm energy (ability to calm me down); accepting nature. They always listen to my stories too!


well, at least they'll sit there like "yeah" "mmhmm" "okay" "oh that's nice" "of course"....etc


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> in my experience, most 6s really aren't all that loyal unless they have a 1 fix. Sexual 6s in particular are some of the LEAST loyal people you will ever meet. if I had to pick a subtype, Self Preservation 6 is probably the most loyal (at least emotionally, though they might duck and hide to save their skin if a dangerous situation arises)


now you have to say something nice about type 6 to balance out the negating you did here. keep this post positive for all types!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

justforthespark said:


> now you have to say something nice about type 6 to balance out the negating you did here. keep this post positive for all types!


a discussion pertaining to the positives of each types is still a discussion, and that means disagreeing with a claim if you believe it to be untrue or over exaggerated. 

that said, there's no reason I can't humor you, especially since type 6 has a history of being shit on. I find the skepticism of more confident 6s extremely useful, and I have increasingly grown to respect their bullshit-detector abilities over the years (in fact, it's something I'm a bit envious of).

additionally, they can be surprisingly strong-willed and vicious (whether necessarily or unnecessarily) and hold down a number of high stress careers which would make more positive outlook types break within the month.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> a discussion pertaining to the positives of each types is still a discussion, and that means disagreeing with a claim if you believe it to be untrue or over exaggerated.


Discuss or disagree all you want! - just, if you say something not-nice, you should follow with something nice to keep it light. Which is maybe a rule we all should follow in all areas in our life, but that seems a bit unrealistic to ask of all of humanity, so let's just do it on this thread. :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

justforthespark said:


> Discuss or disagree all you want! - just, if you say something not-nice, *you should follow with something nice to keep it light*. Which is maybe a rule we all should follow in all areas in our life, but that seems a bit unrealistic to ask of all of humanity, so let's just do it on this thread. :tongue:


and I had no reservations about doing so....but you never responded to it :tongue:


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> and I had no reservations about doing so....but you never responded to it :tongue:


I didn't have anything to say to add to your comment...but if you really want a reponse...










:tongue:


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

justforthespark said:


> *9* - Some of the most gut-wrenching, beautiful art I've seen has come from 9s. Their brains are much deeper, darker, more colorful, more twisted than they'll ever show you. But that mystery is a beautiful thing.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> since this is clearly not a satire, I shall respond in earnest
> 
> 
> good so far. 1 is one of my favorite types for this reason =)
> ...


Hi @Swordsman of Mana ! Thanks for responding! Maybe I was not clear on the "game" I was playing, but you're suppose to write _your_ favorite trait about each Enneagram type. 

I was just writing my favorite things about real life people I know, of each Enneagram type. I do know a Type 3 who is a bit more like a Type 7 (I think this is because he is a 3w2). I am a more reserved Type 7; it happens. Those are *my* favorite things about each of the Enneagram types, I'm sure your list will be different (as all people, circumstances, and observations are).

So, I'd _love_ to hear your own personal list of what you appreciate about each type!


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

@Swordsman of Mana : Also, I know you're big on Type 6's not being "loyal", however, my experiences with the Type 6's in my life, is that they have been the most loyal people I know! I don't really care _why_ they're loyal (lol). I just know I appreciate it.

& Type 2 : I know a few healthy, a few unhealthy. & the healthy Type 2's I know, do go above the call of duty (in my opinion); & I genuinely appreciate the hell out of that. Just my experience.

This was a game, not really a discussion (though feel free to discuss; but you're ruining the game :tongue: ). That would be like discussing the "Enneagram Types As. . ." forum thread. "Well, I find that most Type 7's in my life are not like a gym building, Monet painting, or terrier puppy";;; XD

This is a chance to brighten someone's day, make people feel good about themselves, hear a special truth about themselves that they relate to & that makes them smile, and really pay tribute to each type. Gratitude is best when it is expressed; not hidden (and it makes all the difference).


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

@justforthespark : The Type 9's are swooning for your comment. :laughing:


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

o0india0o said:


> @Swordsman of Mana : Also, I know you're big on Type 6's not being "loyal", however, my experiences with the Type 6's in my life, is that they have been the most loyal people I know! I don't really care _why_ they're loyal (lol). I just know I appreciate it.
> 
> )


The other thing is there is a major difference between how people perceive themselves and how others perceive them. SoM may not see 6s as 'loyal', however many 6s consider themselves 'loyal' and 'dutiful' to those the higher authorities or people that they trust. The personality structure of 6 is directed towards swearing absolute allegiance to groups (Although this trust is questioned in the process).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@o0india0o
very well 

*1s:* 
- tons of conviction and backbone
- a strong sense of personal pride (which is hardly mentioned in descriptions)
- authoritative
- can be extremely rebellious, more so than 6s and 8s, if something goes against their principles
- proficient communication and conflict resolution skills

*2s:*
- assertive and generally able to go after what they want
- extremely charismatic
- (male 2s) a rare mix of sensitive, caring and seductive with proud, formidable and protective 
- (female 2s) diva par-excellence 

*3s:*
- extremely productive, far more genuinely confident than the smooth talking, political weasels they are characterized as
- quietly competitive without being dick-slinging
- generally pretty down to earth

*4s:*
- able to read who is being fake/who isn't
- alluring, "dark" people are a lot more interesting

*5s:*
- able to keep detached and cool under stress
- patience
- generally well read (or well informed in some capacity at least)

*6s:*
- strategic, lots of contingency plans
- generally capable of being vicious when necessary
- a rare combination of detail oriented and intuitive 

*7s:*
- confident
- controversial yet intelligent humor
- good at thinking on their feet
- bounce back quickly from setbacks


*8s:*
- lack of guilt
- confidence, specifically a ground, _physical_ confidence which I can't help by envy
- hedonistic 
- dark sense of humor
- cocky like 7s, but a more "durable" cockiness 
- more in touch with instincts than the other types

*9s:*
- relaxed
- good listeners
- accepting


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @o0india0o





> *1s:*
> - tons of conviction and backbone


If you mean by having a strong sense of personal integrity, yes



> - authoritative


More like demanding and nit-picky. 8s are authoritative



> - proficient communication and conflict resolution skills


Source?



> *2s:*
> - assertive and generally able to go after what they want


2s primarily prioritize the needs of others first



> - extremely charismatic


wat?



> *3s:*
> - quietly competitive without being dick-slinging


What are you smoking bro. SP3, yes



> *4s:*
> - able to read who is being fake/who isn't


Intuitive yes, and I assume this from your personal experience?



> *5s:*
> - patience


Less so for reactive SX 584



> *7s:*
> - confident


Not necessarily. There are shy 7s


> - controversial yet intelligent humor


Ah, the flattery

No offense, sometimes it sounds like you pull a lot of what you say out of *subjective experience*


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

@Quang

That was the point of the game we were playing. That's what I asked him for (lol). :laughing:

Subjective favorite things you like about each type. If you would like to make a list of your favorites, I would love your contribution. ^_^

Btw @Swordsman of Mana ,Thank you for participating! I was going to respond to what you said tomorrow; but you have a great, very extensive list!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Quang said:


> If you mean by having a strong sense of personal integrity, yes


yup



> More like demanding and nit-picky. 8s are authoritative


you've been listening to the Fauvres too much (they lionize 8s and tack on most of the positives of 1s, 7s and 2s to them. Riso and Hudson do this too)
1 is the most authoritative type. mature 8s are authoritative, but authority is not just about gravitas. authority means competence and _rightful_ power and both are exhibited more by 1s, on average, than 8s. overall, the 8 is a more impulsive, animalistic personality (especially Sexual 8s. Social 8s are jollier and Self Preservation 8s are more competence driven. Sexual 8s are just fucking barbarians :laughing: )

think George Washington, Margaret Thatcher, Professor McGonagal from Harry Potter, etc. even the Fauvres view type 1 as symbolizing the "Father energy of the Enneagram"



> Source?


mostly personal experience. I've been in arguments with thousands of people, and 1s consistently have among the most mature approaches to conflict. they are assertive and consistent, but also respectful, self contained, unlikely to reactive or resort to pettiness or passive-aggression. additionally, 1s are quick to take responsibility if they realize they have done something wrong, and they will thank you for letting them know because they appreciate honest feedback
additionally, 1's defense mechanism is reaction formation, which brings with it a high degree of rationality and self control. 



> 2s primarily prioritize the needs of others first


2s meet others's needs for selfish reasons, taking advantage of social reciprocity and the privilege which comes from being seen as attractive, useful and/or charismatic. when they do want something though, they feel entitled to it because they've already put in so much work to assist others (they are generally unaware of their selfish motives), so they have no problem taking it. Sexual 2 in particular is extremely hedonistic and very much "Id" in the classical sense (far more than 3s at least)



> wat?


the heart of 2 is "I am not lovable as I am, so I need to MAKE them love me". the vice of 2 is *pride* (ie, an inflated sense of self), combine the two and you get a charismatic personality capable of captivating and seducing others. 2 is, in general, a powerful, influential and formidable personality, not the wimpy, over-sensitive volunteer worker as painted in most modern texts (people neither like nor lust after good 2 shoes individuals)




> What are you smoking bro. SP3, yes


...don't call me bro
all 3s are competency types and very competitive, which also necessitates competence. effort is a central theme highlighted in Ichazo's writings on type 3



> Intuitive yes, and I assume this from your personal experience?


for the most part, no. 4s are a reactive type (ie, they can call bullshit like 6s and 8s), and authenticity is a central fixation to the type. 



> Less so for reactive SX 584


that's because you just tacked on a double reactive trifix and Sx (which is the most reactive instinct). I'm fine with pointing out exceptions, but it doesn't negate the general trend



> Not necessarily. There are shy 7s


introverted 7s with a strong 6 wing can be shy, but overall, no, 7 is not a shy type



> Ah, the flattery


what? I identify as a 5 anyway, not a 7



> No offense, sometimes it sounds like you pull a lot of what you say out of *subjective experience*


your position here is ironic given you recently asked me for sources. that said, yes, I do gather data based on observations _after I confirm their type based on sources (most notably Beatrice Chestnut and Naranjo) _.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> yup
> 
> 
> you've been listening to the Fauvres too much (they lionize 8s and tack on most of the positives of 1s, 7s and 2s to them. Riso and Hudson do this too)
> ...


I respect the courtesy of your response. Since the last couple of months, I have read Naranjo's 'Character and Neurosis', Miatri's 'Spiritual Dimensions', Levine, Lapid-Bogda, Wagele, Beatrice's "The Complete Enneagram: 27 paths to Self-Knowledge" and currently a pretty interesting one on relationships by Mona Coates. The Naranjo's subtypes are actually more in line with the Faurves than Don Riso's interpretations. I admit that my bias initially lies in the Faurves, although throughout time I have been started to doubt the validity of their findings because the evaluation of their research is no where to be found. When I inquired them (Entropic as well), the answer was evasive or that it was 'self-evaluated'. I thoroughly enjoyed reading Naranjo's subtypes, although I wonder how valid of his classifications of neurosis with the types are.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

@_Swordsman of Mana_

I don't necessarily disagree per se with your post, but some extra commentary (albeit only as my personal experience as a 2):



> when they do want something though, they feel entitled to it because they've already put in so much work to assist others (they are generally unaware of their selfish motives), so they have no problem taking it.


This can get even more stronger for the 2 where even if they ARE aware of their selfish motives to some extent, they will rationalize them as just/legitimate because the other person has had their needs met so it is only fair. If I were to acknowledge any form of direct selfishness without having reciprocated beforehand or having a reason I find legitimate to reinforce it, I start feeling a sense of guilt followed by a strong desire to reciprocate. You could say it's a way of fueling the 2's more or less conscious constant need to get their agenda met. Anything to re-stabilize themselves as the good person that they want to be or be seen as (and being radically selfish is usually an obstacle to this). 

So, in other words, type 2 is prone to rationalize any selfish motives they may have as justified (assuming they aren't completely oblivious to it as you pointed out). Of course, this can turn bad quickly if an unhealthy 2 rationalizes their goodness _no matter what_, reminiscent of 1s (except the 2 does it out of an image focus).




> the heart of 2 is "I am not lovable as I am, so I need to MAKE them love me".


This can be even more pervasive for the 2 than it seems in that _even_ if they are loved or could be loved for who they are without an active desire to make it so, there is a sense that _it still isn't enough_. It's as if the 2 feels ''secure'' only if they know they are making that extra conscious effort to be lovable, notwithstanding if it's even necessary or not (not to mention it can even backfire if the 2 is too smothering).



> (people neither like nor lust after good 2 shoes individuals)


Although I don't relate to this characterization for myself, it is arguable to say no one can find that type of person likable or lust-worthy. I'm sure there are plenty into that. Even outside of the fact of them being 2's or not. A better way of putting it I think (and I suppose that was part of your sentiment) is that the 2 actively adjusts themselves to be more likable and thus they tend to prefer a more direct or assertive approach to do that. Nonetheless, although this might be potentially be harder for a very meek person, the receptiveness can still be attractive, except the 2 will probably always have some motivation behind it as opposed to some 9s for example.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

4's tend to be much stronger than they give themselves credit for. Their resilience tends to be underrated.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Scorched Earth said:


> 4's tend to be much stronger than they give themselves credit for. Their resilience tends to be underrated.


in my experience:
*Sp 4:* yes, definitely
*So 4:* not really
*Sx 4:* sometimes. they inflate their strength like an immature cp6 or 7, but compensate for weakness via outward projected contempt. like cp6s and 7s, they can either be genuinely strong or just fronting


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> in my experience:
> *Sp 4:* yes, definitely
> *So 4:* not really
> *Sx 4:* sometimes. they inflate their strength like an immature cp6 or 7, but compensate for weakness via outward projected contempt. like cp6s and 7s, they can either be genuinely strong or just fronting


Can you think of a genuinely strong/healthy Sx 4?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Scorched Earth said:


> Can you think of a genuinely strong/healthy Sx 4?


 @Animal


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Quang said:


> The personality structure of 6 is directed towards swearing absolute allegiance to groups (Although this trust is questioned in the process).


i would disagree with this. there isn't a group on the planet that i'd swear my absolute allegiance to, because there isn't a group on the planet that has that worth, or substance. there are people that i'd "swear my allegiance to" (in my head and heart i guess, after a fashion), and not because they have my trust. i don't really go about things and life as if anyone can actually be trusted to not hurt me, as they're human, imperfect, and will by their very nature (edit: and that isn't necessarily a bad thing, it's just a thing). they'd have my "loyalty" because of who they are and what they represent to myself.

i would say that putting yourself on the line (in whatever way) for someone that you love is better than trusting that one person, because you make a decision and control the outcome by accepting what is and what isn't about the person in question, and then doing the right thing anyhow because it'd hurt too much not to. 


relinquishing a need for trust, doing what's true to your own heart/head/however you'd like to conceptualize it, and then adjusting to life as need be is so much better than relying on anything that isn't actively working toward your benefit (like working to afford rent/etc).


----------

